# Inspection Now message



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi there, I am new to this forum and have a question regarding my 2014 VW Golf Wagon TDI. What does the "Inspection Now" message mean? It came up at 38,000 km. The car is not due for oil change etc. Any info would help.
Thanks!


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Have you checked the owners manual?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2016)

Yes, but cannot find an answer.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, but cannot find an answer.


How can one get a driver's license if they can't read and comprehend? :screwy:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Have you posted in the mk6 section? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hi there, I am new to this forum and have a question regarding my 2014 VW Golf Wagon TDI. What does the "Inspection Now" message mean? It came up at 38,000 km. The car is not due for oil change etc. Any info would help.
> Thanks!


sounds like you need to take it to:
a) Dealership
b) independent VW mechanic
or
c) find a person with a VCDS

to.... reset the warning.,


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

BsickPassat said:


> sounds like you need to take it to:
> a) Dealership
> b) independent VW mechanic
> or
> ...


The owner can reset this themselves without anything but their button pushing finger.


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Hi there, I am new to this forum and have a question regarding my 2014 VW Golf Wagon TDI. What does the "Inspection Now" message mean? It came up at 38,000 km. The car is not due for oil change etc. Any info would help.
> Thanks!


I'm wondering if it got reset at an unexpected interval, and now it ticks off the miles from that point to the next oil change or whatever like it thinks the previous oil change ( etc) was done late so the next one will also be later than expected by that much mileage. Or who knows, it's VW electricals....


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

punchbug said:


> I'm wondering if it got reset at an unexpected interval, and now it ticks off the miles from that point to the next oil change or whatever like it thinks the previous oil change ( etc) was done late so the next one will also be later than expected by that much mileage. Or who knows, it's VW electricals....


VW's problem is not the electrics but owners that can't read and comprehend an OM and can't reset the service reminders. They must pull their hair with such dumb owner base.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks for the help. I contacted the dealership and they said it means nothing and they will reset it and when I do oil change/maintenance they will do an inspection.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the help. I contacted the dealership and they said it means nothing and they will reset it and when I do oil change/maintenance they will do an inspection.


Is there any reason you would not have figured this out for yourself? It is all clear in the OM and by searching on-line. You must be a treat for your boss.......


----------



## kkks (Dec 29, 2021)

GTINC said:


> Is there any reason you would not have figured this out for yourself? It is all clear in the OM and by searching on-line. You must be a treat for your boss.......



Is there any reason you are this rude? Your mother must be so proud of your behavior.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

kkks said:


> Is there any reason you are this rude? Your mother must be so proud of your behavior.


You probably didn't notice he's banned from the forums, so he will never respond to you


----------

